# dwc bucket system



## ghettodreamz (Nov 1, 2006)

i was thinkin of doin a dwc setup with 6 buckets with 6 different airpumps to supply em with oxygen.. the couple questions i had were how often will i have to change the water and will 2 400 hps lights be enough for 6 plants... wut other circumstances must i be ready for???  wut size buckets should i get? help will be appr3ciated


----------



## KADE (Nov 1, 2006)

The lights will be more then enough, they'll do very well... 1 air pump to each plant will definately be enough... a 3 gallon bubble cloner uses one pump... w/ a couple airstones... water in hydro is normally done every 7-14 days... a lot even do it a while longer then that. Changing out allows any salt buildup and any algae to be cleaned out. Buildups of either vary emmensely depending on too many factors.


----------



## ghettodreamz (Nov 2, 2006)

is there any other way of not using 6 pumps???


----------



## BigBoost (Nov 2, 2006)

Buy a pump that moves enough air to supply your need. They have pumps from 1 gallon to hundreds of gallons.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 2, 2006)

You can run one hefty pump and get a "gang valve" to route it into the buckets.


----------



## ghettodreamz (Nov 3, 2006)

how big of a pump are we talking here?? price is no matter just lookin to buy the right one... would this be sufficient http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...ump&In=All&previousText=aquarium+air+pump&N=2

where can i get this gang valve fitting is it jus a standard plumbing fitting that matches tha pump?? thnx fellaz


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks like it should work, it can push up to 10 devices at a depth farther than you'll need.
They make the valves for aquariums and hydro stuff, here's one type.

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Itemdesc.asp?ic=HPASVU5&eq=&Tp=


----------



## Delloman (Nov 11, 2006)

if i was in your place i would buy one every large airpump they come with 4 outs so no need for valves and they will be about the same price as 4 smaller pumps if you need a link to one of this pumps PM me


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 1, 2006)

are there any gang valves sold like at home depot or something??? ive seen them online jus lookin  they should just fit the size of the air pump rite???


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 1, 2006)

delloman knows-

they have pumps that go all the way up to 14 outlets for hydro. for less expensive than 6, dual output airpumps from the petstore. 

you can get one pump with 6 outlets. and have it central to your bucket setup. 

how many gallons are the buckets you plan on using? 

also remember with DWC, the more air you have the better EVERYTHING will go. 

so two 6 outlet airpumps wouldnt be a bad idea- so you could have the standard 2 airstones per bucket- and you wouldnt have to worry about valves and connections- and importantly, inconsistancy in air flow. 

i would say 2, 6 outlet pumps would be the most efficient way to go. 

where i go has only the 2,4,8,and 14 outlet pumps. you could have one 8outlet, and one 4 outlet for a very efficient 6 bucket system. 

they also have variable control which is always good if you ever need to move anything around. 


http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/17_37/products_id/770

thats the 8 outlet


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 1, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> i was thinkin of doin a dwc setup with 6 buckets with 6 different airpumps to supply em with oxygen.. the couple questions i had were how often will i have to change the water and will 2 400 hps lights be enough for 6 plants... wut other circumstances must i be ready for???  wut size buckets should i get? help will be appr3ciated




the biggest problem most people have- and is the least talked about with DWC, is PH. 

Ph levels can mean the world. it is harder to control PH in small buckets. 5g buckets would be ideal. but just be prepared to stay ontop of your PH levels. just a couple extra bucks on 'ph up' and 'ph down' and a PH meter (or even PH test strips which are only like 7 bucks) - it can change your whole crop from "what the ****, (that word just isn't allowed. Even if you misspell it  ) is going on" to "damn them mothas is huge!"  

you want your PH to be between 5.8-6.0 ideally. give or take a 10th. and distilled water is the easiest to work with.


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 1, 2006)

yes i am using 5 gallon bukets... would just 1 pump supply enough for 8 plants or wuz it better just to use 2? lookin for all the help i can get thanks dawgggggggg


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 1, 2006)

1 heavy heavy duty pump might do it- but i personally use 1, dual outlet pump for each of my buckets. IMO its more efficient in airflow and easier to control each bucket if something happens or needs to be done. 

when you have a heavy duty pump that goes to one large tube which splits off into multiple smaller tubes, you run a higher risk of minor-major airflow inconsistancy. 

i like pumps that have multiple outlets. like the ones i posted above from hydroempire.com

if you can go all out with air pumps, you should. the more the better. you never wanna skimp on the air. -maximum airflow can basically make your entire grow go successfully if you have the other nonsense out of the way (PH and nutes).


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 1, 2006)

so 1 dual pump from say pets mart for like 20 buks would be an inefficient source of air for my little children??? not trying to skimp but trying to find the best price because ive already spent 2 much newayz :0 ....keep wit the info im lovin it


----------



## KADE (Dec 1, 2006)

I gotta ask you guys somethin... my airstones all try to float a bit when the pump is on... what u guys use to keep em down? just some random heavy object?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 2, 2006)

i have rubber balls ziptied to the tubes right where they connect-so it still floats a little, but it mostly just lifts up. but man check these out-

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Air-Diffuser-...goryZ519QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

i just found them today. Im gonna grab some- this is a wholesaler so he will have them for a long time im sure. but they are farelly new. 

not only do they not float but they are top of the line. alot of fine bubbles, and extremely efficient in distribution. -clog proof. they look great.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 2, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> so 1 dual pump from say pets mart for like 20 buks would be an inefficient source of air for my little children??? not trying to skimp but trying to find the best price because ive already spent 2 much newayz :0 ....keep wit the info im lovin it



yes you would be puting shame to your setup and wasting alot of time and nutes. 1 dual output from the pet store cant efficiently handle 6 buckets. 

you should check out that link i posted on hydroempire.com 

their pumps are grade A, made for hydro, and inexpensive. honeslty, i know what you mean when you see money flying in every direction. but good equipment is well worth it. and your air pumps should come before anything especially with DWC.

you could always use less buckets for your first op, and then scrape your ends together at a later date to get the rest running.

but if you run all 6 with weak airflow you risk all your girls- rather than just running 2-4 buckets and harvesting a modest crop. you know what i mean?

its all about efficiency-  whatever the hell it is you got make it efficient. 

in your case you only got a couple bucks left. so your efficiency will be in using a smaller system. i think its about $60 for an 8 outlet heavy duty pump. - that would be extremely efficient for 4 buckets running on max cap. 

so i dont know, what do you think


----------



## KADE (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm just gonna rebuild, get a dual diaphram pump and do one long *** string of airstones.


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 3, 2006)

---


----------



## KADE (Dec 3, 2006)

Shibumi said:
			
		

> "I'm just gonna rebuild, get a dual diaphram pump and do one long *** string of airstones."
> 
> Dont do this. You'll get air to the first couple stones and then it will fade as it gets to the next ones.
> 
> ...


 
I guess u dont know my setup.... that doesnt matter, I'm just rooting/vegging clones a couple weeks......
A dual diaphram pump has at least 4 outlets... it blows enough bubbles it makes water have a broiling looking effect..


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 3, 2006)

ob1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> yes you would be puting shame to your setup and wasting alot of time and nutes. 1 dual output from the pet store cant efficiently handle 6 buckets.
> 
> you should check out that link i posted on hydroempire.com
> 
> ...



ok im starting to get everything down... you dont think that a 60 buk 8 outlet pump would supply my 8 tomatoe plants??? its just i wouldnt want to grow just 4 plants with a 1000 hps light. ... so your saying i would need 2 8 outlets for my system??? keep it re4lz


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 3, 2006)

ob1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> yes you would be puting shame to your setup and wasting alot of time and nutes. 1 dual output from the pet store cant efficiently handle 6 buckets.
> 
> you should check out that link i posted on hydroempire.com
> 
> ...



ok im starting to get everything down... you dont think that a 60 buk 8 outlet pump would supply my 8 tomatoe plants??? its just i wouldnt want to grow just 4 plants with a 1000 hps light(it feels like a waste  ). ... so your saying i would need 2 8 outlets for my system??? keep it re4lz


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am using the Caddy (self contained turn key system which costs too much money!)... it claims to grow up to 14 plants... I would say four is the max in reality.  It is a DWC system with bubblers.  I change the water once a week until the pH gets settled (usually 3-4 weeks) then once twice a week.  When I first started the first thing I did was throw out the air stone and buy a 12" strip (you can get at any pet store)... I could immediately see a huge difference, the roots love it.  When everything is dry you can glue the stick down with some silicone or goo if need be, mine stays down fine. Good luck on your grow ~ Rav eace:


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 3, 2006)

ghetto-

for pretty much max efficiency you would need 1, 8 outlet pump, and 1, 4 outlet pump for 6 buckets. or any comba of pumps, doesnt matter- just 2 seperate lines per bucket

you could put an 8 outlet pump to 6 buckets- but you will most likely have problems and i would seriously doubt you will yield any more than you would with 4 efficient buckets. 

you want 2 seperate tubes going to each bucket. so with an 8 outlet pump and 4 buckets, you could do that- and with good phenos (good plants) and a 1000w light, you can pull alot. JUST as much as you would pull with 6 inefficient bucket setups- only the quality of buds would most likely be less becuz of problems with inefficiency


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 3, 2006)

haha good sht rav. i use my pps (personal perpetual system) DWC.  

i have 1 mother, 1 vegging, and my diy cloner in my veg room. and 1 flowering in my flower room. 3 buckets all together- and i pull about 10-12 oz's dry every 3-4 weeks with my strain beign critical mass (yields alot). 

i only have 1 400w in my veg and 1 400w in my flowering.

yea they have the round stick ones at the pet store that put out very even distribution. but i never liked the idea of synthetics (pastes, and goos, etc) in my buckets, so i just stayed away. 

i change my water twice through one full cycle. -or more if i see that i need to. 

efficiency is everything eh.  

but you see ghettodreamz- working with 4 buckets and good genetics will still get you some fairly good success- you just need to be efficient with whatever it is that you have. 

so unless you could come up on enough air for all 6 buckets- i would personally suggest going with just 4. better bud, and less problems.


----------

